# عاجل بخصوص المسابقة لتصميم المسقط الأفقي (كراسة الشروط جاهزة)



## حمد ماجد (31 أغسطس 2008)

أتقدم بكل الشكر والتقدير لكل من ساهمة في هذه المسابقة سواءً بالمشاركة أو بالرأي وأخص بالذكر الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان مشرف ملتقي العمارة والتخطيط. لقد أستلمت العديد من الملاحظات و التي تتعلق بالتنظيم وموعد التسليم وكذلك الجوائز لهذه المسابقة. 

قمنا بتجميع كل هذه الملاحظات في كراسة الشروط (مرفقة) لتكون المسابقة أكثر تنظيماً من السابق وتفي بالشروط الأساسية لهذا النوع من المسابقات. 

جميع التفاصيل موضحة في الكراسة وأخر موعد لتسليم هو بتاريخ 15 سبتمبر 2008م ولجنة التحكيم هي من تقرر الفائز و أنا من ضمنهم والجوائز ستكون كما يلي : ـ


الفائز بالمركز الأول يحصل على :
مبلغ نقدي قدره 350 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو درع إن أمكن) .
الفائز بالمركز الثاني يحصل علي :
مبلغ نقدي قدره 200 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو درع إن أمكن) .
الفائز بالمركز الثاني يحصل علي :
مبلغ نقدي قدره 100 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو درع إن أمكن) .

الجميع مدعوين للمشاركة بدون إستثناء 

الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان سيكون مشرف المسابقة والمهاجر ( المشرف العام) سيشارك في تقديم الجوائز.

نتمنا التوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الدعوة مفتوحة للجميع للمشاركة،،،
مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*الأعظاء الذين أعلنوا أنهم سيشاركون في المسابقة : *

*المهندس/ هشام هنداوي*
*المهندس/ خالد*
*معماري العصر*
*المهندس/ أحمد الوكيل*
*مشاريع جارية*
*المهندس/ أبو سجا*
*عبد الرحمن أبو حمزة*
*هدى حسين*


----------



## الهندسة للجميع (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على مرورك ولك التوفبق أيظاً


----------



## حمد ماجد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مستعدين للإجابة عن أي إستفسارات


----------



## حمد ماجد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن للمتسابقين أن يعلنوا عن رغبتهم في الاشتراك في المسابق حتى على الخاص
لكي نعرف عدد المتسابقين


----------



## مهاجر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سامر الرسام (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اود المشاركه وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمدالخيال (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اشارك باذن الله وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## حمد ماجد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

سامر الرسام قال:


> اود المشاركه وبالتوفيق للجميع


 
أهلاً بك يا سامر في المسابقة لقد نورة المكان 
أرجو أن تكون من الفائزين إن شاء الله


----------



## أبو سجا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله نكون من الفائزين


----------



## حمد ماجد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

احمدالخيال قال:


> اشارك باذن الله وفقكم الله جميعا


 
أهلاً بك في المسابقة
وجودك سوف يثري المسابقة ونستفيد من خبرتك

لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو سجا قال:


> ان شاء الله نكون من الفائزين


 
أهلاً بك أبو سجا
نتظر تصاميمك بفارغ الصبر
وإنشاء الله الجميع يستفيد منك و تكون من الفائزين


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله

اولا اهنئكم بشهر بمضان المبارك ( تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام )
اهنئكم علي فكرة المسابقه

ولكن عندي ملحوظه جوائز المسابقه ضعيفه

ولكني من المشاركين باذن الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك عصام 
لقد تلقيت أيظاً طلبك لتسجيل في المسابق على الخاص
أولاً : نرحب بك في المسابقة ونتشرف بوجود 
ثانياً : لأشك أننا سوف نستفيد من خبرتك في المسابقة 
ثالثاً : بالنسبة للجوائز ، يرجي متابعة الخاص

ولكن قبل كل شى يرجى المقارنة بين المطلوب والجوائز بين هذه المسابقة
والمسابقة المذكور أدناه :

http://www.archcairo.org/Department/Students/Housingcomp.htm

المطلوب في المسابقة الثانية أضعاف أضعاف هذه المسابقة والجوائز متقاربه جداً بين المسابقتين ، طبعاً هناك مسابقات عالمية تصل الجوائز فيها الى 500 ألف دولار يشترك فيها عباقرة الكون ، على سبيل المثال :- 

"" لايحضرني الموقع الآن ولكن سوف أبحث عنه ""

رابعاً : شخصياً كنت أشترك في مسابقات بأقل من ربع الجائزة الأولى في هذه المسابقة وكانت جائزة واحدة فقط وكنت أتمني الفوز لكي أحصل على الجائزة وأقول أني فزة في المسابق الفلانية.

خامساً : هذه ليست مسابقة حكومية وإنما مبادره نرجو أن تنجح لكي تستمر . 

أخيراً : المثل العربي يقول " لا تكن صلباً فتكسر ولا ليناً فتعصر " وبالتالي نتقبل كل الأنتقادات وكل المقترحات وبقلبٍ رحب إنشاء الله .

أخي الكريم عصام لك الثناء و التقدير وأنتظر تصاميمك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*لماذا لا تشترك في الممسابقة*

المسابقات المعمارية تعتبر حافز جيد للمعمارين الموهوبين والمبدعين للمنافسة لإظهار قدراتهم في الرسوم الهندسية كما أن المسابقات تسهم في صقل الخبرات وكذلك في إنتاج أفضل الأفكار والتصاميم وتعتبر دعامة لابأس بها لتعرف على أفضل الخبرات لدينا في هذا الوطن الكبير ، هذا سوف يساعد على تقديم هذه المواهب للعالم.

لماذا لاتكن أنت صاحب هذا الفكر المرموق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تبخل علينل بفكرك ولا تستهين بقدراتك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradoine (5 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان كريم 
فكرة رائعة وارجو ان تقبلوا مشاركتي في هذه المسابقة 
وفقكم الله


----------



## ايليا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنتم بألف خير بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
فكرة جميلة ومبادرة طيبة تساهم في تفعيل هذا الملتقى
و أتمنى عليكم قبول مشاركتي في هذه المبادرة المعمارية
و يحضرني سؤال حول إمكانية بروز الشقق على الطرقات العامة المحيطة -هل هو مسموح وفق نظام البناء-
و شكرا لكم


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

bradoine قال:


> رمضان كريم
> فكرة رائعة وارجو ان تقبلوا مشاركتي في هذه المسابقة
> وفقكم الله


 
أهلاً بك bradoine
نورة المسابقة بوجودك ، ومنكم نتستفيد إنشاء الله

لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ايليا قال:


> كل عام و أنتم بألف خير بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
> فكرة جميلة ومبادرة طيبة تساهم في تفعيل هذا الملتقى
> و أتمنى عليكم قبول مشاركتي في هذه المبادرة المعمارية
> و يحضرني سؤال حول إمكانية بروز الشقق على الطرقات العامة المحيطة -هل هو مسموح وفق نظام البناء-
> و شكرا لكم


 
أهلاً بك ايليا في المسابقة وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
بخصوص سؤالك لايسمح بأي بروز إلا ضمن المساحة المخصصة للبناء 
لأن نسبة البناء 100% .

شكراً سؤال مهم سوف يساعد الأخرين


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بناءً على بعض الأستفسارات من الأخوه المشاركين بخصوص بروز البلكونات
أود أن أفيدكم بأنه لا يسمح ببروز البلكونات لأن نسبة البناء 100% ، ولكن يسمح بذلك ضمن المساحة المخصصة للبناء ، أي ال 505 متر مربع.

أشكر كل من قام بالأستفسار عن المسابق على الخاص


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
اود ان اشارك في هذه المسابقة لكن ضمن الشروط يجب ارسال التصميم الى البريد الالكتروني للدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان وبريد أكتروني آخر (معلوم)، المطلوب من حضرتكم البريد الالكتروني للدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان لأني لا اعرفه..
... مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمد ماجد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> اود ان اشارك في هذه المسابقة لكن ضمن الشروط يجب ارسال التصميم الى البريد الالكتروني للدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان وبريد أكتروني آخر (معلوم)، المطلوب من حضرتكم البريد الالكتروني للدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان لأني لا اعرفه..
> ... مع جزيل الشكر


 
أهلاً بك أحمد في المسابقة 
الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان هو مشرف ملتقي العمارة والتخطيط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=32953

البريد الإلكتروني : ahosney4*************

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*قد يتحول كل شئ ضدك ويبقى الله معك*

*فكن مع الله يكن كل شي معك*


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

والله فكره رائعه جدااااااا
واتمنى ان اكون مشاركه الا ان وقت رمضان كما تعلمون ضيق جدا
لكنى سأحاول  لأن فعلا الفكره جميله جدا


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

طلب مني الفاضل م. RPF أن أعلن عن إنضمامه للمسابقة بناءً على دعوة مني شخصياً.

فأهلاً بك أخي الفاضل في المسابقة وتمنياتنا لك بتوفيق.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=36141


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود المشاركة في هذه المسابقة 
وبالتوفيييييييق للجميع


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*أول الغيث قطرة*

أستلمت اليوم أربع نماذج للمسقط الأفقي من أحد المتسابقين ( دون ذكر الأسم). 
وبهذه المناسبة وبناءً على طلب بعض المتسابقين نود الإفاده بأنه سيتم مراجعة قيمة الجوائز وعددها بناء على عدد المتسابقين وجودة العمل المقدم وسيتم الأعلان عن ذلك في حينه.

والله الموفق


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*الأعلان عن أسماء الفائزين*

سيتم الأعلان عن أسماء الفائزين فقط وبقية الأعمال ستعرض بدون أسماء للخصوصية.


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> والله فكره رائعه جدااااااا
> واتمنى ان اكون مشاركه الا ان وقت رمضان كما تعلمون ضيق جدا
> لكنى سأحاول  لأن فعلا الفكره جميله جدا


 
أهلاً بك المهندسة / هبة في المسابقة
إنشاء الله تجدي الوقت الكافي للإشتراك في المسابقة

لك احترامي وتقديري على مرورك وإنشاء الله تكوني من الفائزين


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

عتاب فلسطين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود المشاركة في هذه المسابقة
> وبالتوفيييييييق للجميع


 
نورتي المسابقة ياعتاب 
إذا سمحتي شوفي الخاص


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أستلمت الآن نموذج روعة لتصميم المسقط الأفقي من مشارك في المسابقة 
بداية خير إنشاء الله

نتظر البقية وإنشاء الله ما حد خسران والجميع فائز


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أخر يوم لتقديم التصاميم هو 15 سبتمبر 2008م.


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم على ترحيبك 
يارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى
فضلا ماصيغه الملفات المطلوبه فى التسليم هل صور أم كاد أم ....؟؟


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم على ترحيبك
> يارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى
> فضلا ماصيغه الملفات المطلوبه فى التسليم هل صور أم كاد أم ....؟؟


 
أي صيغه ترينها مناسبة ولكن يرجي التأكد من أن تصميمك يتوافق مع الشروط
المذكوره في الكراسة.

شخصياً أفضل أن تقديمي التصميم على شكل صوره وكاد وكذلك لو كان عندك أكثر من خيار
يكون أحسن.

شكرأً على الأستفسار
وبالتوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وصالحات أعمالكم


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم على حسن متابعه الامر
تقبل الله عملك خالصا لوجهه فى ميزان حسناتك

معذره سامحنى ان اثقل عليك بالإستفسارات
مذكور بالشروط ...... يجب الا تقل ابعاد منافذ التهويه ( Duct ) عن 3×3 متر مربع
اتفق مع هذه المساحه فى حاله ان غرف تطل عليه....... لكن هل على الإلتزام بنفس الابعاد فى حال المطل عليهم حمام أو مطبخ فقط ؟؟؟؟
فأعلم انه يمكن ان يكون المنفذ أقل من هذه المساحه شرط الا يفتح عليهم غرف نوم او معيشه

ثانيا :: عدد 2 سلم كثير على خدمه 4 او 5 او 6 شقق فقط ....... مع وجود مصعدين ....

أم على تنفيذ الشروط دون نقاش ؟؟ 
على فكره ممكن يكون النقاش ليوضح لنا عن اسس تصاميم فى عمان الشقيقه 
وأدينا بنكتسب خبره 
انتظر ردك اخى الكريم


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم على حسن متابعه الامر
> تقبل الله عملك خالصا لوجهه فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> معذره سامحنى ان اثقل عليك بالإستفسارات
> ...


 
شكراً لكي أختي العزيزة

بالنسبة لسلالم فلا نقاش حسب مواصفات البلدية والمطافي والشرطة لأن المبني يتكون 
من تسعة طوابق ويسمح ببناء بنت هاوس بنسبة 100% يعني عشرة طوابق.

أما المصعد يمكن أن يكون واحد ولكن يفضل أثنين 

بالنسبة لـ Duct ، أتفق معك ولكن سوف أتأكد مرة أخرى من المعنيين هنا رغم أنهم أكدوا لي ذلك
في السابق .

أرجو أن لا تترددي في الأستفسار عن أي شئ وفي أي وقت.

أشكر لكي إهتمامك بالمسابقة ولك كل الاحترام والتوفيق.


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على الرد السريع وحسن متابعتك للمسابقه
والله فكرتها رائعه خاصه انها تعرفنا بقواعد البناء فى شتى المناطق
أرشح ان تكرر تلك المسابقه ان شاء الله وكل مره يكون المشروع ببلد مختلف حتى نوسع خبراتنا

انتظر بإذن الله ان كان هناك جديد فى نقطه منافذ التهويه
شكرا لك


----------



## حازم العطيفى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .... 
اعلن اشتراكى فى المسابقه 
ولكن لدى استفسار ... ما هذا المسقط الافقى الموجود مع المرفقات؟؟؟ .. وما الهدف منه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و أنتم إلى الله أقرب

و لكن لي طلب, هل من الممكن تأجيل المسابقة إلى بعد رمضان لأنه كما تعلمون فالجميع في ذلك الشهر الفضيل تكون أوقاتهم محدودة جدا و الأصل أن يكون انشغال الفرد بأمور آخرته أكثر من دنياه.

هذا اقتراح فقط و أسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع و تقبل الله منا و منكم

أحمد


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

حازم العطيفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> اعلن اشتراكى فى المسابقه
> ولكن لدى استفسار ... ما هذا المسقط الافقى الموجود مع المرفقات؟؟؟ .. وما الهدف منه ؟؟؟؟


 
المهندس/ حازم العطيفي 
نرحب بك في المسابقة وإنشاء الله تستفيد ونستفيد منك في هذه المسابقة
بخصوص المسقط الأفقي المرفق في كرسة الشروط هو لغرض توضيح ماهو المطلوب
من المشتركين في المسابقة وكذلك لمساعدتهم في بناء أفكر جديده.

نرحب بك مره أخرى ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## دينا فاضل (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اود المشاركة
ان امكن


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ارسم المسقط 
لكن المجلس غرفة ضمن عدد الغرف ام لا
ونرس الرسم على اى بريد الكترونى


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلاً بك دينا في المسابقة
طبعاً تستطعين المشاركة
حاولي أن يكون تصميمك متوافق مع الشروط المذكوره في الكراسة 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> ارسم المسقط
> لكن المجلس غرفة ضمن عدد الغرف ام لا
> ونرس الرسم على اى بريد الكترونى


 
مرحباً أختي العزيزة
المطلوب هو تصميم المسقط الأفقي يوضح تقسيمات الشقق في الطابق الواحد
المجلس هي غرفة لأستقبال الضيوف ينطبق عليها ما ينطبق على الغرف من حيث المساحة 
والشروط الأخري.

يرجى إرسال الرسم الى بريد الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان مشرف ملتقي العماره والتخطيط
بريده موجود في الرابط التالي : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=32953 
ونسخه أخرى الي البريد المذكور في كراسة الشروط

شكراً على تسجيلك في المسابقة


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> اشكرك اخى الكريم على الرد السريع وحسن متابعتك للمسابقه
> والله فكرتها رائعه خاصه انها تعرفنا بقواعد البناء فى شتى المناطق
> أرشح ان تكرر تلك المسابقه ان شاء الله وكل مره يكون المشروع ببلد مختلف حتى نوسع خبراتنا
> 
> ...


 
أستفسرت اليوم عن سؤالك
أكدوا لدي المعنين أن ابعاد منافذ التهويه ( Duct ) يجب أن لا تقل عن 3×3 متر مربع.

للعلم فقط ، يمكن أن تكون المساحة أقل من ذلك للحممات ودورات المياه والمطابخ للمباني التي تقل إرتفاعها عن خمس طوابق.

يعني بالمختصر المفيد وحسب مافهمت ابعاد منافذ التهويه ( Duct ) يجب أن لا تقل عن 3×3 متر مربع بالنسبة لتصميم المطلوب.

أسف على التأخير في الرد عليك


----------



## حسن علوش (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبادرة جميلة*

مبادرة جميلة و تشكر عليها و انا معكم فيها ان شاء الله


----------



## يامن إدلبي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*إلى من نرسل الحلول المعمارية*

أرجو إفادتي كيف نرسل الحلول وإلى من


----------



## حمد ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

حسن علوش قال:


> مبادرة جميلة و تشكر عليها و انا معكم فيها ان شاء الله


 
شكرا ياحسن على مساندتك وأهلاً بك في المسابقة 
والله الموفق


----------



## حمد ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يامن إدلبي قال:


> أرجو إفادتي كيف نرسل الحلول وإلى من


 
أهلاً بك يامن في المسابقة
يرجى إرسال التصاميم على البريد الإلكتروني لدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان مشرف ملتقى العمارة والتخطيط ،عنوانة في الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u32953.html

ونسخة أخرى من التصميم على البريد الإلكتروني المذكور في كراسة الشروط.

أتمني لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كل عام و أنتم إلى الله أقرب
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام أخ أحمد

لا أعتقد أن هناك إمكانية لتأخير المسابقة


----------



## حازم العطيفى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ... 
اخ حمد .. هل هناك مسافه معينه يجب الا تقل عنها المسافه بين السلمين ... حيث يوجد قانون فى مصر يمنع ان تقل المسافه بين السلمين عن 10 متر ..
وهل من الممكن وضع المصاعد فى ابار السلالم .. ام انه حل غير مفضل بالنسبه لك ؟؟؟
وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم ,,,


----------



## حمد ماجد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حازم العطيفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> اخ حمد .. هل هناك مسافه معينه يجب الا تقل عنها المسافه بين السلمين ... حيث يوجد قانون فى مصر يمنع ان تقل المسافه بين السلمين عن 10 متر ..
> وهل من الممكن وضع المصاعد فى ابار السلالم .. ام انه حل غير مفضل بالنسبه لك ؟؟؟
> وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم ,,,


 
وعليكم السلام حازم

بالنسبة لسؤال الأول: لا يوجد تحديد للمسافة بين السلالم 
بالنسبة لسؤال الثاني : لا يوجد أي شرط يمنع من وضع المصاعد في أبار السلالم

شكراً للأستفسار وتمنياتي لك بتوفيق


----------



## هدى حسين (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ارسلت لحضرتك (الاستاذ حمد ماجد)نسخه من الرسومات على ال***** وارسلت نسخه للأستاذ احمد حسني رضوان ولكن انا كراسة الشروط مش راضيه تفتح عندي فبالتالي مبعتهاش لل***** الموضع فيها فياريت حضرتك تبعتلي ال***** المطلوب عشان ابعت الرسومات


----------



## حمد ماجد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هدى حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا ارسلت لحضرتك (الاستاذ حمد ماجد)نسخه من الرسومات على ال***** وارسلت نسخه للأستاذ احمد حسني رضوان ولكن انا كراسة الشروط مش راضيه تفتح عندي فبالتالي مبعتهاش لل***** الموضع فيها فياريت حضرتك تبعتلي ال***** المطلوب عشان ابعت الرسومات


 
أهلاً بك الأخت هدى 
لم أستلم الرسومات 
على كل حال سوف أرسل لكي كراسة الشروط على البريد الإلكتروني


----------



## هدى حسين (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ارسلت لحضرتك الرسومات مره تانيه على البريد الموضح في كراسة الشروط يا ريت حضرتك تأكدلي اذا كانت الرسومات وصلت ولا لأ


----------



## حمد ماجد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هدى حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا ارسلت لحضرتك (الاستاذ حمد ماجد)نسخه من الرسومات على ال***** وارسلت نسخه للأستاذ احمد حسني رضوان ولكن انا كراسة الشروط مش راضيه تفتح عندي فبالتالي مبعتهاش لل***** الموضع فيها فياريت حضرتك تبعتلي ال***** المطلوب عشان ابعت الرسومات


 
لم أتمكن من الحصول على بريدك الإلكتروني 
حاولي أن ترسلي عنون بريدك على الخاص
مرفق لكي كراسة الشروط


----------



## حمد ماجد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هدى حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا ارسلت لحضرتك الرسومات مره تانيه على البريد الموضح في كراسة الشروط يا ريت حضرتك تأكدلي اذا كانت الرسومات وصلت ولا لأ


 
نعم أستلمنا الرسومات
نتمنا لك التوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ارسلت المسقط اتو كاد وكذلك صورة هل وصلت 
وشكرا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .... 
اخ حمد قمت بارسال اليك الرسومات على *****ين , فاتمنى ان تقوم باستلامهم 
مع خالص التوفيق لجميع المشاركين ...


----------



## حازم العطيفى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخ حمد ....
اتمنى اخبارى بوصول الرسومات ام لا ... 
وشكرا


----------



## حمد ماجد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسة حنان الفخراني لقد أستلمت الرسومات
المهندس حازم العطيفي لقد أستلمت البديل الأول والثاني
لكم جزيل الشكر والأحترام على المشاركة
وأتمنا لكما التوفيق في المسابقة


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين على هذه المبادرة


----------



## حمد ماجد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً ايليا على مرورك وتعليق الطيب


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة المشاركين بالمسابقة، نقوم الآن بتجميع كل ما يرد الينا من مشاركات خاصة بالمسابقة، ونتمني للجميع حظا سعيدا، ومعذرة اذا كنت لا استطيع الرد علي كل رسائل البريد الالكتروني الواردة الي.
مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بحظ سعيد باذن الله.
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان.


----------



## معماري911 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*اشارك باذن الله*

اشارك باذن الله

بس استفسار عن التسليم يكون على هيئة 
jpg
ويرسل الى 
hamed196*************

وشكرا

اخوكم م.محمد احمد


----------



## خادم القران (15 سبتمبر 2008)

علمت بالمسابقة مؤخرا فاتمنى ان ارسم المسقط وارسله قبل الميعاد 
فى اى ساعة ستنتهى المسابقة


----------



## يامن إدلبي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*أخي خادم القرآن*

على ما أعلم أن اليوم آخر موعد .... وعلى ما أظن أنه معك حتى المساء وشكرا


----------



## يامن إدلبي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*سوؤال أرجو الرد سريعا*

هل يمكن للمتسابق أن يشارك مرتين ( يرسل حلين )

أرجو الاجابة سريعا


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى اخبارى بوصول الرسومات ام لا ... 
وشكرا


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

معماري911 قال:


> اشارك باذن الله
> 
> بس استفسار عن التسليم يكون على هيئة
> Jpg
> ...


 
مهندس/ محمد لايوجد شرط بخصوص صيغة الملف
ولكن أفضل أن يكون بصيغة صورة واوتوكاد


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

خادم القران قال:


> علمت بالمسابقة مؤخرا فاتمنى ان ارسم المسقط وارسله قبل الميعاد
> فى اى ساعة ستنتهى المسابقة


 
أهلاً بك خادم 
لما تنتهي من الرسم أرسل التصميم
شكراً


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

يامن إدلبي قال:


> هل يمكن للمتسابق أن يشارك مرتين ( يرسل حلين )
> 
> أرجو الاجابة سريعا


 
يمكن أن تشارك وقد أستلمت مشاركتك الثانية


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ايليا قال:


> اتمنى اخبارى بوصول الرسومات ام لا ...
> وشكرا


 
نعم أستلمت الرسومات وشكراً على المشاركة
شوف الرد على البريد الإلكتروني


----------



## Ahmed Elwkil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانة
السيد / حمد الماجد
ارسلت لكم التصميم 
ارجو تاكيد الوصول
م/ أحمد سعيد الوكيل


----------



## Ahmed Elwkil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

التصميم للمساقط الافقية للدور السكنى والارضى والبدروم والسطح
مع عدد 2 واجهة امامية وجانبية
وشكرا 
م/أحمد سعيد الوكيل


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ahmed Elwkil قال:


> التصميم للمساقط الافقية للدور السكنى والارضى والبدروم والسطح
> مع عدد 2 واجهة امامية وجانبية
> وشكرا
> م/أحمد سعيد الوكيل


 
المهندس / أحمد الوكيل
لقد أستلمت التصميم ولك ألف شكر
والله الموفق


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

Ahmed Elwkil قال:


> التصميم للمساقط الافقية للدور السكنى والارضى والبدروم والسطح
> مع عدد 2 واجهة امامية وجانبية
> وشكرا
> م/أحمد سعيد الوكيل


 
المهندس / أحمد الوكيل

لم أتمكن من فتح الملف ، يحتاج الى كلمة سر ( password )
أرجو أن ترسل لي نسخة أخرى أو الباس ورد


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ارسلت لحضرتك تصميم اخر للمسقط المطلوب
هل استلمته ام لا
وشكرا


----------



## حمد ماجد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> ارسلت لحضرتك تصميم اخر للمسقط المطلوب
> هل استلمته ام لا
> وشكرا


 
المهندسة حنان
أستلمت التصاميم
شكراً


----------



## حمد ماجد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ستعرض أسماء الفائزين بتاريخ 22 سبتمبر 2008م 
في موضوع منفصل بملتقى العمارة والتخطيط
نشكر كل من ساهم في هذه المسابقة 
ونتمنا التوفيق للجميع


----------



## حمد ماجد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*لجنة التحكيم تتكون من التالي أسمائهم :-*

*الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان (مشرف الملتقي) *
*الدكتور فيصل الحسيني ( مشرف عام الملتقي)*
*المهندس / وليد محمد ( معماري من ذوي الخبرة والرأي المعتدل)*
*حمد ماجد (المالك) *


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ حمد
ارجو التكرم باعلان اسماء كافة المشاركين بالمسابقة
مع تحياتي


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ت الأســـــــــــــــم عدد التصاميم
1 المهندس أحمد سعيد الوكيل 1
2 المهندس أحمد صلاح عبود 4
3 المهندس حازم عز الدين العطيفي 2
4 المهندس محمد طليمات 1
5 المهندس محمد نبيل أحمد 1
6 المهندسة حنان الفخراني 2
7 المهندسة نهلة حافظ فرج 1
8 المهندسة يسرا جهاد النجار 1
9 توتي أحمد 1
10 حسن علوش 1
11 عتاب فلسطين 6
12 المهندس عصام الدين ربيع 1
13 المهندسة هدي حسين 2
14 المهندس يامن إدلبي 2 
15 المهندسة هبه قنديل 3
16 مجموع التصاميم 29
​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ملحوظة بسيطة
مشروع المهندس احمد وكيل له كلمة سر
المهندسة نهلة حافظ قدمت 3 بدائل

نرجوا التاكيد


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم المهندسة نهلة قدمت ثلاث بدائل 

بخصوص المهندس أحمد الوكيل فلم نستلم كلمة السر منه 
حتى الآن.


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يكون فى عونكم يارب .. مجهود تجزون عليه كل الخير
والله لو كان متاح وقت أكبر لكان هناك المزيد من الافكار 
الله يوفقكم الى كل الخير
متابعه معكم ان شاء الله وكلى شوق لرؤيه جميييييييع التصاميم


----------



## حمد ماجد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

عفواً 
من ضمن المشاركين في المسابقة ولم يذكر أسمة في القائمة
المهندس/ ايليا ، قدم تصميمين
وبهذا يكون عدد المشاركين 16
ومجموع التصاميم 33


----------



## حمد ماجد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

نتظر نتائج لجنة التحكيم 
إنشاء الله جميع المشاركين فائزين


----------



## حسن علوش (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قمت بارسال التصاميم و كان عندي اكتر من فكرة بس اسف مالحقت
و عندي اقتراح 
ممكن ترتبو التصاميم بحيث الواحد يعرف ترتيبو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و عم نستنا المسابقة الجديدة ان شاء الله
و شكرا ( و الله ولي التوفيق )


----------



## حسن علوش (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اذا في مواقع اخرى فيها هيك مسابقات ياريت تساعدوهم و تعرضوها بالموقع حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## حمد ماجد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

النتيجة النهائية التي سوف تحتسب هي عبارة عن متوسط تقييم كل
عضو في لجنة التحكيم

ننتظر النتائج


----------



## يامن إدلبي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*البساطة سر الجمال*

مشروع السكن يجب أن يكون بسيط مريح مميز 
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق 

في أي ساعة سيتم عرض النتائج شكراً


----------



## حمد ماجد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

النتائج سوف تعرض غداً إنشاء الله
22 سبتمبر 2008م 
التوقيت لم يحدد بعد


----------



## معماري3 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت تعرضوا الترتيب لكل عضو مشارك في المسابقة


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ستعرض كل المشاركات
ولكن الترتيب لثلاث الأوائل فقط


----------



## يامن إدلبي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*نتائج المسابقة*

أرجو تزويدنا بموعد عرض النتائج


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

إنشاء الله تعرض النتائج قبل الساعة السادسة بتوقيت جرنيش


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

النتائج ستكون على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102785.html

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير وعيدكم مبارك ان شاء الله ،،
لقد تم فتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة المشاريع التي تقدم الاخوة والاخوات الزملاء في هذا الملتقى لهذه المسابقة ، وسوف تتم مناقشة المشاريع على هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103420.html

الهدف من المناقشة هي إفادة صاحب التصميم أولاً بالجوانب الجيدة ونقاط القوة في التصميم ، وكذلك بالاخطاء التي نراها في تصميمة وكيف كان يمكنه تجاوزها ، حتى يستفيد المتسابق ويستفيد الجميع.

لكم تحياتي ،،


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*خيرها في غيرها*

سلام من الله عليكم

قد فاتتني كل الحفلة وكل الصخب

حتى انني قرات اعلان المسابقة بعد انتهاء اخر يوم تسليم

لنتائج التصميم من المهندسين الافاضل

ولا اقول سوى اتمنى ان يتسنى لي في المرات القادمة

والمسابقات القادمة المشاركة

واتمنى لكل المهندسين الاخوة والاخوات التوفيق

وشكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------

